# Upsized To A 250Rs, Finally!



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking at this site I've learned more in a few days than in 10 years of trailer camping thanks to everyone. We finally get to pick up our new 250Rs next week after a long go round with the insurance company. After t-boning a Lexus SUV while pulling our 2005 21rs for the July long weekend and a lot of angry phone calls and nasty emails they finally wrote the old one off and the other guys insurance got to pay for all of the new trailer except for about $500. Not a bad trade but it was tough not getting out this summer though. Just thought I'd say hi and also ask whether there was anything that should be done to the trailer before I take it out for the initial outing.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer. You'll love the 250 RS. The number one thing you want to do is give it a thorough PDI. There is a PDI checklist on this website, which I'm sure someone will post a link to. Maybe you're buying locally, but if not, you want to make sure everything is working properly before you take delivery. It's a lot easier to get things fixed and adjusted while it's still the dealer's trailer.

Enjoy

Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations - great choice on the 250RS - your gonna love it!









There is a great pre-delivery inspection (PDI) checklist that Oregon_Camper had put together - click here - this will help with going over and making sure everything is ok before taking delivery and your first trip out!

Best of Luck to you and Happy Camping!

Rick


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> Congrats on the new trailer. You'll love the 250 RS. The number one thing you want to do is give it a thorough PDI. There is a PDI checklist on this website, which I'm sure someone will post a link to. Maybe you're buying locally, but if not, you want to make sure everything is working properly before you take delivery. It's a lot easier to get things fixed and adjusted while it's still the dealer's trailer.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Doug


X2 I'm with Doug on that one. Take the time and look at everything, access to water heater/ pump, how to move slides without power. I was looking for the PDI sheet I used when I picked up our new 260FL and can't find it. A google search will return many a suggestion.

Congrdas on the new TT. Where is the maiden voyage to?
Pat


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jake said:


> Congrats on the new trailer. You'll love the 250 RS. The number one thing you want to do is give it a thorough PDI. There is a PDI checklist on this website, which I'm sure someone will post a link to. Maybe you're buying locally, but if not, you want to make sure everything is working properly before you take delivery. It's a lot easier to get things fixed and adjusted while it's still the dealer's trailer.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Doug


X2 I'm with Doug on that one. Take the time and look at everything, access to water heater/ pump, how to move slides without power. I was looking for the PDI sheet I used when I picked up our new 260FL and can't find it. A google search will return many a suggestion.

Congrdas on the new TT. Where is the maiden voyage to?
Pat
[/quote]

There is link in my post above to the PDI sheet.....


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Congrats on the new trailer. You'll love the 250 RS. The number one thing you want to do is give it a thorough PDI. There is a PDI checklist on this website, which I'm sure someone will post a link to. Maybe you're buying locally, but if not, you want to make sure everything is working properly before you take delivery. It's a lot easier to get things fixed and adjusted while it's still the dealer's trailer.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Doug


X2 I'm with Doug on that one. Take the time and look at everything, access to water heater/ pump, how to move slides without power. I was looking for the PDI sheet I used when I picked up our new 260FL and can't find it. A google search will return many a suggestion.

Congrdas on the new TT. Where is the maiden voyage to?
Pat
[/quote]

There is link in my post above to the PDI sheet.....
[/quote]

Yes I see, your reply was not there when I started mine. I believe what happened is the coffee was ready so I left my confuser before sending the reply. That is a very good PDI and I wish I had that one a few weeks back. All's well.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rooster said:


> Looking at this site I've learned more in a few days than in 10 years of trailer camping thanks to everyone. We finally get to pick up our new 250Rs next week after a long go round with the insurance company. After t-boning a Lexus SUV while pulling our 2005 21rs for the July long weekend and a lot of angry phone calls and nasty emails they finally wrote the old one off and the other guys insurance got to pay for all of the new trailer except for about $500. Not a bad trade but it was tough not getting out this summer though. Just thought I'd say hi and also ask whether there was anything that should be done to the trailer before I take it out for the initial outing.


Just another thought - not sure if your other TT had a gas heater that worked on both electric and propane. There is a switch in the compartment that is protected by a cotter pin that must be turned on in addition to the one in your TT on the control panel. Since our TT came winterized our anode plug/rod was not in. The HW heater is located under the couch (at least in the 2009) and is a pain to get to. You may want to make sure that you are not in the bypass position when filling your tank. Here is a picture of a mod that I did to make it easier to get to:

The front of the couch was taken off for picture purposes - but - the access lid makes it much easier for accessing the HW heater, as well as, for winterizing. Notice the position of the bypass switch. I labeled mine with marker to make it easier to remember.....


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Cogratulations!!!







Let's CAMP!!


----------



## Bruno (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new 250RS!!


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Once you have it, all that hard work getting there will be worth it! We have a 2010 and love it!!!


----------



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

I had actually found the PDI link the other day and brought it with me last night to Guarantee RV when we did our inspection and orientation and by the look on the service guys face it wasn't the first time he had seen it but he was good about it. Everything seemed to checkout fine so hopefully going to get out next weekend to Bragg Creek to try it out. Thanks for all the suggestions and well wishes.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback, check everything on the PDI, i missed the roof vent in the bath of my new 268rl, it opens fine but wont close, the vent cover is misaligned.

Good luck Enjoy


----------



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

We actually were able to pick the trailer up yesterday and bring it home so for the last two days we've been packing all of our stuff back in from the old trailer, it's amazing how much we packed into the 21'! I've been doing a few add ons before it gets too full of stuff, I actually just came in from doing rdvholtwood's suggestion for under the couch. I actually lined the whole h/w tank and pump area with 1/4" neoprene sheeting that helps knock down the noise of the pump a bit. I also lined the two ouside storage compartments with it as well to cusion thins from bumps as well as stop things from sliding around. We salvaged the slide out drawers from the pantry beside the fridge in the old trailer so I was able to install them in the same cupboard in the new one which makes Bonni happy. So far I only found a few minor items that needed to be adjusted but other than that I can't wait to get out camping, if only the weather would co-operate. 
I thought this was funny, we had just set it up on the driveway and a guy that was looking at the neighbors garage sale across the street came over and wanted to take a look at the trailer because he had a 210rs just like our old one. As we were talking he mentioned that he wished there was some kind of website tha he could talk with other O/B owners and share ideas with them. When I mentioned this site I tought he was going to give me a hug he was so excited! After he looked the trailer over he said he was on his way home to tell his wife they were going to buy a new 250rs! Cheers.


----------

